# help to build a PC please



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi,,,helping a mate pick some pc parts as he want to build a PC. Been looking at these 2 processors. But hope to use the E6600 if it fits in to budget
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...9kdWN0X3NwZWNpZmljYXRpb25z&product_uid=112706
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...9kdWN0X3NwZWNpZmljYXRpb25z&product_uid=112708
He isn't into gaming that much on PCs but want a half tidy graphics card in it as he might use it for games in the future, he does use media, video editing programs and graphical programs but he would prefer to spend his money on an all dancing and singing looking case, maybe a few lights, dont know anything about cases but put these links in for you to get an idia but want it to be a good quilty
http://www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200503/asusvento3600_pspc.jpg
http://www.global-b2b-network.com/direct/dbimage/50360638/PC_Cases.jpg
Looking for about 500Gb but thinking of using 2 hard drives one for running programs and one for storage, something like this for installing programs and operating system
http://www.pricegrabber.co.uk/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=16831442
and then a cheaper one for storage. Looking at 2 gig ram, dvd rw and maybe cd rw somthing like a 550 psu should be ok if it comes with case but you know better,, lol ,,, Does't need operating system, monitor or nothing just the PC. Will be using XP Pro but want it to run vista too..... Can you help me find some nice bits for him please and thanks for your time <<< doj harris 
He has £600 tp spend


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, :wave:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5200+ 2.60GHz (Socket AM2) - £98
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-189-AM&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=803

Abit KN9 nForce Ultra (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard - £40
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-116-AB&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=805

Corsair 1GB DDR2 XMS2-5400C4 TwinX (2x512MB) - £23
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-059-CS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=144

Samsung SpinPoint T HD501LJ 500GB SATA-II 16MB Cache - £59
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-036-SA&groupid=701&catid=14&subcat=768

LiteON DH-20A1P-45C 20x DVD±RW x12 Ram Dual Layer DVD-Writer (Black) - £15
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-068-LO&groupid=701&catid=10&subcat=185

Asus GeForce EN7300GT-HTD Silent 256MB DDR2 TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - £45
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-124-AS&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=257

Antec TruePower Trio 550W PSU - £55
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-062-AN&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=103

Thermaltake VA8003BWS Armour Super Tower - Black - £80
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-046-TT&groupid=701&catid=7&subcat=715

Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1300 Media Centre Edition Freeview TV Tuner - £47
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-026-HA

The total is £462. I didn't include an OS or monitor so you can choose those. Unfortunately, there isn't much room in the budget. If the budget is too tight, drop down to a 4600+:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-170-AM&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=803

I also verified the compatibility of the RAM and motherboard on Corsair's web site.

If you want a matching PSU and case (which looks nice BTW), then take a look at the OCZ 600w:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-018-OC


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

As we descused I will be using Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-128-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=793 and Abit AW9D-MAX Intel 975X 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-108-AB&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=174
Is the RAM above compatable for this board and can i connect 2 monitors to the graphics card as thats whats wanted


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yep, it is listed as compatible. And you can do multiple monitors on that graphics card.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok thanks and nice one for the help


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. :smile:

Post back how the computer runs when you get the parts and assemble it.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry to a pain again,,, lol,,, Got another £120 to spend I want to have 2 gig of ram (2x1gb) and spend a bit more on the graphics card.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Update:

PSU: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-063-AN
GPU: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-134-SP&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=404
RAM: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-095-CS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=144

The new RAM is also compatible and is basically a 2 GB kit version of the 1 GB kit I posted earlier. That is a top notch graphics card there and has a higher power supply to accommodate it.

No problem. I love doing this, so don't feel bad. :smile:


----------



## vadym21 (Apr 1, 2008)

i want to upgrade my old desktop for extreme performance
AMD ATHLON(TM) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ 2.40 GHz
3 gig DDR2 Hyper kingston 
Motherboard ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe nforce 590
nvidia Asus GeForce 8880 GTX
4 seagate hard drives 500GB


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

You should start your own thread for this. Click here.

Are those your current specs or your planned upgrade?


----------

